# 2 9 month old Females Rats in Oregon for Adoption



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

If you look at all my posts you will see the history of these two girls. I WAS selling the "stuff" but would be willing to give the cage, all accessories, and these very precious girls to a good permanent home. They are completely nonaggressive, have never been as much as scared by any human friend. They have no health issues and have been treated much better than most children. They have only known love. If you are a person who is gentle and kind and would be willing to share your life with Tasha and Nahla please contact us. (Our life situation does not allow us to keep them any longer and I really need them adopted by July 24th.) You can email me at [email protected] or call Marc or Lynn at 541-572-3O56 or cell phone 54l-297-6l53. We are located in Myrtle Point, Oregon.
some pictures:


----------

